# hole saw!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes my friends it's that time again. I'm looking to rent someone's diamond bits to drill a hole or two on my new setup. I live in scarborough so something close would be nice. I can pay in cookies, cupcakes, beer, wine, or hugs. I can throw you some cash also


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hole saw*

hey man what size dou need ..........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I need a 1 3/4" bit if anyone has one I could use for a few hours.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Ok so I need a 1 3/4" bit if anyone has one I could use for a few hours.


Mops.ca

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

it's 25 with shipping and I really don't feel like paying that much for one hole (throw a joke in there)

Might check out a few hardware stores tomorrow and see what's going on.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> it's 25 with shipping and I really don't feel like paying that much for one hole (throw a joke in there)
> 
> Might check out a few hardware stores tomorrow and see what's going on.


Gas, time, cost... $25 is good in my books  lol

What sized bulk head is this for again. I might know someone that might have one. But, I think it was a 1.5" bulkhead bit.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Going with a 1" bulkhead, which is 1 3/4 hole size since that's what is in my 20g and i'm going with the same return pump.

You are right though about the money aspect of Mops. I totally love the company but i'm also looking to drill the hole within the next day or so and I really don't feel like driving out to hamilton or waiting for another few days 

I'm going to try my luck with a few stores around town and call them to see if they have it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LMK. You can always borrow mine.


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey

I do not know if you have found the hole saw but you can borrow the one I have that is sitting in the basement. I am in Scarborough.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If i meet up with you this week... Thursday.... I might be able to bring you 1.

Ill look for it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry guys I forgot to close this thread. I bought one at Princess auto for $12. Thanks!!


----------

